# grafikfehler



## Nocc (16. April 2009)

kann mir bitte wer helfen?
habe seit kurzm wieder wow aufm pc und dauerhaft grafikfehler
-> http://img83.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowsc...41609141331.jpg
woran kann das liegen? hab schon grafiktreiber aktualisiert, nix gebracht...
vllt kennt sich wer da aus
hab zwischendurch auch so ne art "blinzeln", was is mit meiner kiste los?

Noc


----------



## Solidus (16. April 2009)

ich würd sagen da verabschiedet sich grad deine Grafik karte. aber ich hab auch nich wirklich ahnung mit den grafikkarten haste denn auch neuste DirectX für dein Sytsem drauf?


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (16. April 2009)

Mein tipp währe mal den grafikkartentreiber zu aktualisieren.. ich hab auch manchmal grafikfehler da verschwindet der boden xD


----------



## nex187 (16. April 2009)

Joar denke die GraKa gibt ihren Geist auf. Hatte ich auch bevor es anfing zu stinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. April 2009)

hm vl mal grafik runterschrauben?


oder wie solidus sagt geht grad deine grafikkarte putt^^


----------



## b00noMat (16. April 2009)

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem allerdings geht es bei mir noch viel bunter zu!
Wenn der Fehler auftritt, dann hilft ein umschalten zwischen vollbild und fenstermodus.
(btw. ich spiel auf nem imac)
Ich will nicht hoffen, das sich die prophezeihungen meiner vorposter erfüllen und meine grafikkarte über den jordan geht -.-

LG


----------



## Nocc (16. April 2009)

also dass die graka sich verabschiedet glaub ich weniger, bei warhammer, hdro, crysis etc hab ich null probs... treiber wie oben geschrieben aktuell, directx auch...
versuche mal das mitm fenstermodus, vllt hilfts

Noc


----------



## StrangeFabs (16. April 2009)

Hatte das Problem manchmal wenn ich im Fenstermodus spiele.. trifft das eventuell zu? Dann liegts daran dass deine Grafikkarte damit nicht zurechtkommt (war bei mir auch nicht immer)


----------



## sumonoshi (16. April 2009)

Hab das Problem auf meinem (Mac) auch manchmal, scheint Tenmperaturabhängig zu sein.
Umschalten vom Fenster zu Vollbild und zurück helfen wie gesagt, außerdem schraub ich die Kühlung hoch, dann ist meist Ruhe


----------



## Alucaard (16. April 2009)

Hmm also hier wird ja sehr schnell gesagt die Grafikkarte ist defekt....

Das ist sicher nicht der Fall entweder wie schon jetzt mehrfach gesagt gibt es Treibermüll bzw. einen Veralteten Treiber.
Versuche also dein Grafiktreiber nochmal "sauber" zu deinstalliern und installiern.
Auch gut zu wissen wäre ob du dein System "angepasst" / "übertaktet" hast was die Grafikkarte angeht bzw. ob du das was durch diverse Programme verändert hast.

Evtl. kann es auch zu diesem Fehler wegen Addons kommen um das auszuschließen speicher WTF,WDB und Interface Ordner irgendwo ab und dann lösche diese 3 aus deinem WoW Ordner und schau ob der Fehler immernoch Auftritt.


Und mal evtl. was am Rande erwähnt solche Titel wie Crysis,Warhammer etc. sollten definitiv keiner Grundlage dafür sein das daran die Leistung gemessen wird.
Wer sowas behauptet hat schlicht und ergreifend keinen Plan und sollte da wohl mit solchen Weisheiten lieber ganz still halten.


----------



## fastjack25 (16. April 2009)

Hatte bis vor einiger zeit auch so einen ähnlichen Fehler... schwarze Polygone, die sich je nach blickrichtung gezeigt haben, von einem punkt ausgehend, bis in die unendlichkeit....

Hab Jahrelang ohne Probleme gespielt, nix verändert am System, von einem Tag auf den anderen trat der Fehler bei mir auf... Teilweise sogar schon beim Login-Bildschirm, andere Spiele liefen allerdings problemlos.

Hab damals sehr viel recherchiert, Treiberupdates, offizielle Foren, mehrere Benchmarks mit gleichzeitigen Temperaturanalysen etc... hat alles nix gebracht.... Es ging ne Zeitlang gut, als ich im OpenGL-Modus gespielt habe, aber das ende vom Lied war, die Grafikkarte hatte sich verabschiedet...hab sie dann letztendlich getauscht, seitdem keine Probleme mehr...

Einzig und allein bei einem Benchmarktest konnte ich (aber auch nicht zuverlässig reproduzierbar) einen ähnlichen Fehler feststellen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich nur sagen, solche Fehler gibt es bei vielen Spielern, die Foren sind wirklich voll davon...Blizz selbst schweigt sich zu diesem Thema aus. Anscheinend traten die ersten Fehler kurz nach Patch 2.4 auf, verschwanden dann aber irgendwann wieder... Nur um dann nach nem größeren Update wieder zu erscheinen... Was aber nicht zwingend heißen muss, der Fehler liegt im Code... Im Nachhinein muss ich zugeben, es war ein Hardware-Defekt, halt nicht einer von der brutalen Sorte (licht aus und ciao) sondern eher ein Schleichender, der nicht sofort sein volles Potential ausspielt...

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein bißchen weiter, auch wenns nicht unbedingt die Nachricht war, die du hören wolltest...


----------



## Nocc (16. April 2009)

also treiber hab ich heute geupdated, daran sollts net liegen...
hmm, wenn die graka sich langsam verabschiedet, warum hab ich den fehler dann nur in wow?
wollte die leistung net an den andern spielen messen, nur darauf hinweisen dass der fehler da nie auftritt...
teilweise hilfts wenn ich aufn desktop geh und zurück, deswegen find ich das so komisch...
mein system is (bin kein experte aber was ich so rausfand)
amd quadcore 4400 4gb ram 2mal 512er grafikkarte (geforce)
liegt das vllt daran dass ich 2 karten hab? verträgt wow das nicht?

Noc


----------



## Alucaard (16. April 2009)

Nocc schrieb:


> also treiber hab ich heute geupdated, daran sollts net liegen...
> hmm, wenn die graka sich langsam verabschiedet, warum hab ich den fehler dann nur in wow?
> wollte die leistung net an den andern spielen messen, nur darauf hinweisen dass der fehler da nie auftritt...
> teilweise hilfts wenn ich aufn desktop geh und zurück, deswegen find ich das so komisch...
> ...



Hmm und bist du dir sicher das auch der ganze alte Treibermüll weg ist weil das kann auch schöne fehler fabriziern.
Außerdem wie oben schon erwähnt hast du mal versucht WTF,WDB und Interface Ordner neu zu machen manchmal liegt das auch an einem Addon.
Was mir auch noch so eingefalln ist evtl. mal den PC aufmachen und bissel säubern (Natürlich nur wenn du dir das zutraust).

Und was das Betreiben von WoW mit 2 Grafikkarten angeht ist mir nichts bekannt weder im Positiven noch im Negativen im schlimmste Fall wird halt eine nicht verwendet wenns nicht unterstützt wird.
Tja wenn das dann alles nichts hilft gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit den Tech Support von Blizzard zurate zu nehmen (manchmal helfen die auch).

Ultima Ratio:
Und gibst dann immernoch keinerlei Verbesserung schaff deinen PC zum nächsten Fachgeschäft und lass ihn mal durchchecken.
Informiere dich aber vorher über die Kosten und den Aufwand der Betrieben wird im Idealfall darfste sogar danebenstehn wenn da der Fachmann am Werk ist.


----------



## Spartan.117 (16. April 2009)

Habe seit Patchday auch Aufbau-Probleme.
Meine Character in der Charcterliste werden nur zur Hälfte dargestellt oder
ingame werden zB nur der halbe Kopf abgebildet.

Also ich vermute des liegt auch am Patch.

Naja, mal gucken ob morgen oder kommende woche ein weiter Hotfic aufgespilt wird, die den Fehler behebt


----------



## Maerad (16. April 2009)

Wäre mal nett was über dein System zu wissen, poste mal am besten nen Everestlog oder sowas


----------



## Glohin (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Wie Alucaard schon beschrieben hat,mal den PC aufmachen.
Der Lüfter der GraKa verstopft sich mit der Zeit mit Staubpartikeln zu,nicht nur der GraKa-lüfter,sondern generell
alle Lüfter und Komponenten,die einem ständigen Luftstrom ausgesetzt sind.
Der Staubsauger wirkt da große Wunder!
Aber vorher bitte alles stromlos machen,sonst knisterts,und das wars dann....
Es sieht bei Deinem PC so aus,das die GraKa zu heiß wird,denn WoW hat schon einiges an der Grafikengine geschraubt,
und wenn Du WoW laufen läßt,dann kommt die GraKa an ihre Grenzen.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Nocc (16. April 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Wäre mal nett was über dein System zu wissen, poste mal am besten nen Everestlog oder sowas




sry hab da ka von, wie geht das?

@alucaard, an addons kanns net liegen, hab wow erst seit vorgestern wieder drauf, keine addons etc bisher geladen...
hab die lüfter aussen mal gesäubert, die drin sehn so naja aus... das prob is, mein tower is verschlossen wegen garantie, schlüssel hat nur das geschäft...
hab vornedran 3 temperaturanzeigen, cpu 30grad hdd 30 grad sys war vorhin ingame auf 52grad (blinkend)
kann das sein dass das die graka is die zu heiss wird und deswegen rumspinnt?
nur, warum wird die denn zb bei crysis net zu heiss? kenn mich da net so aus, aber grafikmässig is crysis ja welten über wow oder lieg ich da falsch?


Noc


----------



## jeef (16. April 2009)

Mach doch mal alles aus an Addons
und Grafik stellste alles mal aus was aus geht und den rest so niedrig wie möglich und
guck mal wies dann aussieht.

wenns normal ist,machste alles nach und nach wieder an

temparatur is auch okay


----------



## fastjack25 (16. April 2009)

Eins wollte ich noch anmerken, hab ich vergessen...

WoW unterstützt kein SLI / Crossfire, da hast du im Prinzip nur Probleme... 

Hatte damals eine Geforce 7950 GX2 (kein echtes SLI), aber ich wurde dann vom Blizz support auf diesen Umstand hinwegwiesen, dass WoW keine zwei Grafikarten unterstützt...

Evtl hilfts dir ja, wenn du im Treiber eine für Wow deaktivierst.

Ach ja, und das mit Alt+Tab auf desktop und zurück, Fehler sind weg und kommen wieder ist altbekannt...aber keine lösung auf dauer leider... Alternativ würde auch ein neuladen der UI helfen, aber das ist leider auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss....

Wie gesagt, ich hatte alles probiert...bei mir half letzten Endes nur ne neue GraKa...


----------



## Stonewhip (16. April 2009)

Wenn dem so ist, wie Du sagst und den Schlüssel nur das Geschäft hat (wegen Garantieansprüchen), hast Du, wenn der Fehler dauerhaft auftritt, ja einen Grund, die Kiste abzustöpseln und dem Verkäufer in die Hand zu drücken. Dann sollte der Fehler auch im Geschäft reproduzierbar sein. Also: Kiste hinbringen, dort anstöpseln, und vorführen.

Für mich sieht das dann definitiv nach einem Garantiefall aus.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2009)

Nocc schrieb:


> liegt das vllt daran dass ich 2 karten hab? verträgt wow das nicht?
> 
> Noc


Da haben wir schon das Problem. Denn gerade beim ersten Screenshoot sieht man ja, das nur die obere Hälfte Grafikfehler ausweist und die untere nicht. Bekanntlich wird der Screen im SLI-Modus in zwei Hälften geteilt. Einer deiner Grafikkarten scheint also sich zu verabschieden. Eventuell liegt es auch im Verbindung mit dem Grakaspeicher, weil auch der kann kaputt gehen.

@ fastjack25

Doch auch eine 7950GX2 ist echtes SLI. Und diese Karte hatte ich auch mal und hatte damit nie Probleme. Eben so wenig wie mit meiner jetzigen (9800GX2)
Ausserdem hängt es nicht davon ab, wie das Spiel programmiert wurde, sondern die gut der Treiber dafür ist. Der allein setzt den SLI-Modus um und nicht das Programm mit dem die Karten laufen. Sonst würden ja wohl viele alte Spiele gar nicht erst laufen, aber damit funktionieren selbst noch Spiele aus Zeiten wo es noch gar keine SLI-fähigen Karten gab.


----------



## booooob (16. April 2009)




----------



## booooob (16. April 2009)

ups sry^^


----------



## PAksh (16. April 2009)

ich würde auf anhieb tippen bei der instalation ist ein fehler passiert war bei mir der fehler da so ein fehler dazu führen kann das das spiel nimmer ordentlich läuft oder so ausieht an den grafikarten kanns nciht liegen definitiv einfach mal die reperatur vom WOW aktivieren einmal komplett durch dann müsste es wieder klappen hats zumindest bei mir ^^


----------



## fastjack25 (16. April 2009)

@ Dagonzo

Was mich damals stutzig gemacht hatte, ich habe auch fast 1,5 Jahre WoW mit der 7950GX2 gespielt, hatte nie probleme.... Selbst nach diversen Patches nicht... Es wurde in den offiziellen Foren auch mal angeregt, einen älteren Geforce-Treiber zu benutzten (168.xx), da dann angeblich die Probleme nicht (mehr) auftreten sollten, aber selbst das hatte bei mir keine wirkung (aktueller Treiber wurde auch ordnungsgemäß entfernt, mit allem Drumherum und Registry-Leichen). 

Erstaunlich war auch, vor Lichking funktionierte es immer schlechter, mit Lichking dann wieder 2 Wochen besser, dann wieder schlechter....

Und mein Fehler trat wie gesagt auch von einem Tag auf den anderen auf, weder wow hatte nen patch bekommen, noch hatte ich irgendwas am System verändert.

Was du im Bezug auf den Speicher sagst, da klingelts bei mir.... hatte auch erst meinen Arbeitsspeicher im Verdacht, MemTest alles durch, Riegel einzeln verbaut und durchgetauscht, mehrere Stunden, keine Fehler... aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich mal was im Bezug auf den Fehler im zusammenhang mit dem GraKa-Speicher gelesen hatte... Aber eine Lösung wie MemTest, um nur den Speicher der Karte zu testen hab ich leider nie gefunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2009)

Ja für das testen von Grafikkartenspeicher habe ich bisher auch nie ein Programm gefunden. Sowas scheint es echt nicht zu geben. Sowas ist wohl nur für Hersteller exklusiv. Die werden das bestimmt können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocc (17. April 2009)

sodele, danke an alle, weiss nun woran es lag...
die graka ist in ordnung, aber sie wird zu heiss
gestern mal bei offnem fenster gezockt und da blieb die temperatur unter 40 grad (die sys anzeige)
ab 50ca kommen die fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke also nochmals an alle für die antworten, hab nu den grafikventi geputzt nu gehts...
musste zwar das schloss aufbohren (jaja garantieverfall, aber die is eh schon abgelaufn^^)
gl bin ich gelernter mech und sowas np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noc


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. April 2009)

Nocc schrieb:


> sodele, danke an alle, weiss nun woran es lag...
> die graka ist in ordnung, aber sie wird zu heiss
> gestern mal bei offnem fenster gezockt und da blieb die temperatur unter 40 grad (die sys anzeige)
> ab 50ca kommen die fehler
> ...



ich würd alle 3 wochn mal mitm kompressor alles raus pusten dann sollte es wie geschmiert laufen^^

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2009)

Nocc schrieb:


> sodele, danke an alle, weiss nun woran es lag...
> die graka ist in ordnung, aber sie wird zu heiss
> gestern mal bei offnem fenster gezockt und da blieb die temperatur unter 40 grad (die sys anzeige)
> ab 50ca kommen die fehler
> ...


Dann ist die Graka eben nicht in Ordnung. Weil 50°C sind noch keine Temperatur bei der normalerweise Grafikfehler auftreten sollten. Wenn es > 90°C wären dann ist das ok. 
Also meiner Meinung nach gibt die Grafikkarte doch langsam den Geist auf.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja kommt darauf an. Meine Karte ist bei Lüfterausfall auch schon exakt 111°C warm geworden und es lief noch alles ohne Fehler. 90°C ist gerade bei Dual-GPU Karten oft normale Betriebstemperatur.

Aber 50°C und Fehler dürfen nicht sein. 50°C für eine starke Karte ist enorm wenig.


----------

